# Past weather predictions



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Has anyone looked at past weather predictions and compared them to the weather that happened for the winter.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Last year the Farmers Almanic was almost right on for us, lets hope they are right again this year. payup 

Bossman


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah F.A. was about 90% right for us too


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm predicting that it will be sunny until the clouds come in and then there may or maynot be some wet stuff. If it's not warm it will be cold and not cold it will be warm. The winds my be light unless they're heavy but for sure the leaves will come off the trees and clog your gutters so when the wet stuff comes it will over flow and cause water to run under the shingles so it may be a great idea to clean the gutters before it gets cold, wet and windy!

:waving:


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Is this a 30 day prediction or 90 day prediction


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

bike5200;410527 said:


> Is this a 30 day prediction or 90 day prediction


Sounds like to me that Pirsch is forecasting 30 days haha


----------

